# Uncommon BLD method combinations



## rubiksarlen (Aug 31, 2011)

hey everyone so I just wanted to know who uses the following method combinations and what're your times with that method.

corners/edges

OP/TuRBo

OP/3OP

R2/TuRBo

R2/OP

R2/3OP

3OP/TuRBo

3OP/OP

TuRBo/OP

TuRBo/3OP

TuRBo/M2

BH/OP

BH/3OP

some methods like OP/M2 or 3OP/M2 are not included cos they are quite common.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 31, 2011)

no Y perm corner combos?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 31, 2011)

I do boomerang/old pochmann. This is a bit unusual I think.
Edit: I only learnt a few weeks ago so I'm slow. About 4 mins.


----------



## y235 (Aug 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I do boomerang/old pochmann. This is a bit unusual I think.
> Edit: I only learnt a few weeks ago so I'm slow. About 4 mins.


.
what is boomerang??


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 31, 2011)

The one with F R' F' R x3 as its switcher.
It's not very well known...


----------



## riffz (Aug 31, 2011)

BH corners with Old Pochmann edges would be lulz.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 31, 2011)

moar like R2 corners and 2OP edges


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 31, 2011)

Iril seemed like using TuRBo/M2 here 
he has changed his method now though


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2011)

H perm for corners and edges is where it's at lol


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 31, 2011)

Anything with 3OP edges is kinda weird, isn't it?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 31, 2011)

No...I love 3OP edges, it's awesome


----------



## Escher (Aug 31, 2011)

Forte said:


> H perm for corners and edges is where it's at lol


 
+1 its the funnest BLD method <3


----------



## toastman (Sep 2, 2011)

Zane's Dad has a mad method. Met him at the Australian championships.

"T-Perm. Only T-Perm. For corners and edges".

Asked him how he fixed parity "T-Perm... and then just remember that your first 2 pieces are going to be swapped". Hardcore. Chuck Norris would memo like this. 

I think Zane's been trying to convince him to include Y-Perm, but that he claims it's a waste of moves 

Awesome dude if you ever get a chance to meet him. The more I spoke to him, the more this method started making sense.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a combination of 3OP and Classic Pochmann...with corner orientation!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2011)

toastman said:


> The more I spoke to him, the more this method started making sense.


 
Then you remember the corner setup moves.
His argument wasn't that Y-perm wastes moves, it was just "too long" (he cbf learning Y-perm)
Chris Wilkinson also uses this, but he orients first, so it's even more inefficient. What makes it worse, is he uses setup, anti/sune + left anti/sune combo for every corner, so each corner takes 20~ moves to orient, than 16~ to permute. There are so many inefficiencies in his method.


----------



## chris w (Sep 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Chris Wilkinson also uses this, but he orients first, so it's even more inefficient. What makes it worse, is he uses setup, anti/sune + left anti/sune combo for every corner, so each corner takes 20~ moves to orient, than 16~ to permute. There are so many inefficiencies in his method.



i did a couple reconstructions for move count, well over 300turns :fp , after school il try switch to yperm


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 2, 2011)

Orient everything. Then, Old Pochmann.
Got a 1:33 personal best today. It can be fastish.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 2, 2011)

BH corners and speed-optimal 3-cycles for edges.

Previously I've used:
OP/OP
OP/TuRBo


----------



## riffz (Sep 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I use a combination of 3OP and Classic Pochmann...with corner orientation!


 
Ugggh. Disgusting. 



Zane_C said:


> BH corners and speed-optimal 3-cycles for edges.
> 
> Previously I've used:
> OP/OP
> OP/TuRBo


 
These are uncommon...?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 2, 2011)

riffz said:


> These are uncommon...?


Not at all, it appears that I ignored the "uncommon" part and just posted the method combinations I have used.


----------



## riffz (Sep 2, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Not at all, it appears that I ignored the "uncommon" part and just posted the method combinations I have used.


 
Lol yea I figured


----------



## Micael (Sep 2, 2011)

toastman said:


> Zane's Dad has a mad method. Met him at the Australian championships.
> 
> "T-Perm. Only T-Perm. For corners and edges".
> 
> Asked him how he fixed parity "T-Perm... and then just remember that your first 2 pieces are going to be swapped". Hardcore. Chuck Norris would memo like this.



Lol! I will definitely try this!



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Orient everything. Then, Old Pochmann.
> Got a 1:33 personal best today. It can be fastish.


 
Seriously, I am impressed by your time. I cannot think of a method with a bigger move count.

I use M2/R2. Strangely, it seems to be uncommon.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2011)

Micael said:


> Seriously, I am impressed by your time. I cannot think of a method with a bigger move count.



I uploaded this about a year ago:




Yeah, it was really easy.
I'll post another one. It's been awhile.


----------



## aaronb (Sep 4, 2011)

toastman said:


> Zane's Dad has a mad method. Met him at the Australian championships.
> 
> "T-Perm. Only T-Perm. For corners and edges".
> 
> ...


 
I am pretty bad at BLD, and use 3OP corners and OP edges, (really need to learn M2 for edges) but for parity I just remember the first to pieces are swapped at well. I started this habit because the video I learned blind from, had a horrible explanation of parity, so I just decided to do it this way.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a solve from today. It was a decent solve.

Reconstructed: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AltgEkDH4PZQdENHbm1ZOEdQVkR1TjlKLThTSVozeFE&hl=en_US
351 moves (STM) / 65 exec secs = 5.36 tps

Reconstructed as setup-alg-setup' on alg.garron.us: http://tinyurl.com/algzR-D-RD2U2D


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 5, 2011)

I now use free 3-cycles for edges (I don't know if this is proper freestyle, but I just memo and solve in whatever way I see using commutators), and boomerang or old pochmann for corners, depending on whether I like the orientation or not.

I have only tried once and was off by a 3-cycle that I simply forgot to do for some reason.
I think this combination is uncommon...


----------



## mariano.aquino (Sep 11, 2011)

i use R2 for corners, mixed up with commutators, and M2 for edges. is that uncommon..??
i haven´t met many people who use R2 yet...
guess that´s the uncommon part..!

before learning any method, i used to use that T-perm-only approach!


----------



## wontolla (Sep 11, 2011)

I use M2 and commutators for corners. Apparently it's uncommon.

I think of the commutator at the memo stage and then just execute. Weird stuff.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 11, 2011)

I use Boomerang/M2, PB 1:42.98. My average is about 2 minutes. I think less than 10 people use Boomerang...


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello Renslay 
So you finally decided to post on these forums... Yeah, it seems to be very rarely used. I like it but I'm not sure about using BH instead for multiblind, as there's no preorientatiom.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 11, 2011)

Renslay said:


> I use Boomerang/M2, PB 1:42.98. My average is about 2 minutes. I think less than 10 people use Boomerang...


 
Not even 10 people know about the method...

Rensley, can't believe you joined speedsolving! Yay!


----------



## Renslay (Sep 11, 2011)

5BLD: My suggestion is use BH. Preorientation is not MBLD friendly.

Hershey: there is a hungarian article about Boomerang, so many hungarian cubers know it. I remember that there was a huge interest about it in that time. I just don't know how many blindfolders actually use it. I do.


----------



## riffz (Sep 12, 2011)

What is boomerang? Using comms to solve one corner at a time?



wontolla said:


> I use M2 and commutators for corners. Apparently it's uncommon.



Uhh, I don't think that's uncommon.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 12, 2011)

if i understand correctly, you do sledgehammer *3 for the swap, but it does a 2x2 swap


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup. That's the gist of it.

Shortcuts include incorporating R2 into solves and using R2 U R2 U' R2.
It's nice, but I don't like preorientation.


----------



## JCrown (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm using :

edges/corners

M2/TuRBo
M2/3OP
full 3OP


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 24, 2012)

OP/Turbo. Switching to bh soon.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 24, 2012)

freestyle/freestyle xD


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 31, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> freestyle/freestyle xD


 
WOW! that's a rare one.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 2, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> WOW! that's a rare one.


 
indeed is.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 2, 2012)

I orientate everything, then use commutators, M2 variations and speed-optimised cycles for corners and edges, so it's technically 3OP. I've sub-1'ed a couple of times this way and always thought it was a weird (awkward) method, but it's fine for me


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 3, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I orientate everything, then use commutators, M2 variations and speed-optimised cycles for corners and edges, so it's technically 3OP. I've sub-1'ed a couple of times this way and always thought it was a weird (awkward) method, but it's fine for me


 
try not orienting first. What are your memo/ex splits?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 14, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> try not orienting first. What are your memo/ex splits?


 
Memo is around 30-45s (sometimes 15-20s on lucky scrambles)
Execution is between 30-60s

I tried it, but I use visual memo for orientations and I can usually boil it down to 1-2 algorithms.

I've not tried a speed optimised method on its own because I couldn't get used to an A-X lettering system. Now I'm practicing 4BLD (first solve today, 14:41.xx so I could try.


----------

